# Anyway to tape angles and coat in the same day?



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm still learning this game , and usually use synco yellow box for taping . Let dry over night then hit it with blue or red box. I have a out of town ceiling job coming up and was wondering if could tape the ceiling/wall angles with fast set 60 or something and crank up my heaters and fans and re coat a few hours later ? I've fast set small repairs with tape and gotten in and out / primed and painted in a day . This particular job is getting the ceiling textured but I don't want to go back if the tape lifts a year later or something ... If it's a bad idea, let me know and I will stay with the normal routine . Thanks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

You can just scrape out those hairline cracks with the edge of your fiver after paint .


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Use some quickset 90 or 45. For taping and go back to usual routine.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Prefill all gaps (flats and angles) and allow to set up before taping. You could even mix some smooth set 90 in with a little taping mud to slow it down a little when it is time to tape the angles. You could tape the angles first and the flats after. Not always the best thing to do. But when I am taping a small area and using roller and glazer, I find taping the angles first allows me to avoid catching the wet flats with the glazer. We use "air movers" a lot to dry stuff out fast. The kind that carpet cleaners use. Cylinder fans work pretty good too. What you are talking about is very doable.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Am I pre filling with quickset? Con fill ? I think it's a 12x12 ceiling so I'd like to motor through it


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Excuse me again but , what is "roller and glazer" as well, why is not good to tape angles first before flats? The more I can learn the better my job position will be


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

http://youtu.be/nCieWEalRts


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Dam , I'm a bum. I'm still using 4", 6" and a 12" knife . I haven't even learned trowels yet .


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> http://youtu.be/nCieWEalRts


Zoom zoom. That guy is too fast!

IMO you need to do the job step by step. There is no simple way for a rookie to get it done in one day without a butt load of sanding and touch up. Leave the advanced stuff to those who know the trade but dont care.


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

might want a corner trowel atleast, tape it all with 20 min, then hit you corners with the trowel and 45, then flats, don't build up too much, go take lunch, hit flats again with 45 and smooth out corners where needed, scrap and texture, if you get ceiling smooth enough you can skip sanding, or just skim again before texture, then you just have to sand bottom of corner
are you painting, not saying I haven't painted at this point before, just not sure of the long term, maybe mix some primer in with mud for texture


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

I use hotmud all of the time for small jobs. Tape and coat with hot mud, then texture with all purpose mud. Haven't run into any major issues but once in a while a joint will shrink a bit and flash. Prefilling gaps is definatley a good idea. It will take some practice as to how much hot mud to mix and which time set up is best.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep, just use the desired hot mud to get job done. If your really good you can do it all from tape to sand in one day..... depending on job size of course. Sometimes the ole corner trowel does come in handy for jobs like this. If you do use the corner trowel.... coat both sides with 4" knife then run trowel a couple times to get angle nice and square. Then feather your edges. At this point just leave them! You can go back when it sets up and wipe the lap marks down and do your 3 ways.


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

What is the main difference between span tex and all purpose for texturing ? Also, what's the benefit of using a corner trowel or 4 inch knife?


----------



## copernicusdan (Mar 15, 2014)

the benefit of corner trowel is, you can do both side of corner at once, if you use a 6 in, you do one side, and even if you use hot mud, and its set up some, trowel can still dig in when doing other side, then when its set up, for the most part you don't have to get all the way in the corner again, you just have to feather out edges


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Here is a video we shot a few years ago. 
: http://youtu.be/EGA17L2ZhEI


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I knew you had a video Gaz


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips. Today is D-Day....I will post my results


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Leeboy said:


> Dam , I'm a bum. I'm still using 4", 6" and a 12" knife . I haven't even learned trowels yet .


I would never call myself that


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

easier than all that, half v-out one side of corner, get paint brush moisten corner, then fill in with VARIO as if you are coating one side, 20 minutes later scrape with knife then coat again, and waaalaa all done..finish sand with fine paper and paint!! done in less than 2 hrs..


----------



## Leeboy (Dec 15, 2014)

Well, it didn't go so well. The boarders , had huge gaps all over, missing backing , screws not sunk . I guess the joists changed direction so I think there was 7-8 flats on a bedroom ceiling. Plus there was 6 other wall repairs I new nothing about . I grabbed proset 30 by accident . ( wanted 60) it was setting up in like 5 minutes and kinda messed some angles up . Other angles I mixed it with taping mud and it worked better. Tried the corner trowel, I can see it being a good tool, it doesn't seem like a lot of mud stays on , so I didn't chance it. I'll try it again next job in town. Anyways , 2 days I got everything sanded and primed out. Texture tomorrow......can I use synco classic finish for texture since I have a box and the supply store is closed and I want a early start .


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Leeboy said:


> Well, it didn't go so well. The boarders , had huge gaps all over, missing backing , screws not sunk . I guess the joists changed direction so I think there was 7-8 flats on a bedroom ceiling. Plus there was 6 other wall repairs I new nothing about . I grabbed proset 30 by accident . ( wanted 60) it was setting up in like 5 minutes and kinda messed some angles up . Other angles I mixed it with taping mud and it worked better. Tried the corner trowel, I can see it being a good tool, it doesn't seem like a lot of mud stays on , so I didn't chance it. I'll try it again next job in town. Anyways , 2 days I got everything sanded and primed out. Texture tomorrow......can I use synco classic finish for texture since I have a box and the supply store is closed and I want a early start .


if you want the best way...get a big spoon and load the corner with mud...the spoon has just the right shape and you can do the upper corners at the same time...then use your corner knife to wipe it. I dont know why they dont sell a tool like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> if you want the best way...get a big spoon and load the corner with mud...the spoon has just the right shape and you can do the upper corners at the same time...then use your corner knife to wipe it. I dont know why they dont sell a tool like http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAd2Wcp1f_8


That one always gets me!!:blink:
The quickest and easiest way to do a corner!
Fiba tape and ready mix?
I could have taped out 2 rooms by the time he got done!:thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> That one always gets me!!:blink:
> The quickest and easiest way to do a corner!
> Fiba tape and ready mix?
> I could have taped out 2 rooms by the time he got done!:thumbsup:


I'm waiting for the next vid where he uses his wife's spatula to load the flats with the proper amount of mud


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> That one always gets me!!:blink:
> The quickest and easiest way to do a corner!
> Fiba tape and ready mix?
> I could have taped out 2 rooms by the time he got done!:thumbsup:


the wall he made to do the clip was nice and how did he make his spoon tool...lol wish he made a clip when he made that:thumbup:
I laugh every time I watch it


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> http://youtu.be/nCieWEalRts


This guy needs to put a little bounce in his butt and get-r-done..


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

D A Drywall said:


> I'm waiting for the next vid where he uses his wife's spatula to load the flats with the proper amount of mud


This guy is onto something raiding the kitchen for new drywall tools. I want a kitchen aid for mixing my mud. Maybe Santa Claus has an extra one sitting around.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> This guy needs to put a little bounce in his butt and get-r-done..


But just look at them pretty seams!! :whistling2:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

silverstilts said:


> This guy needs to put a little bounce in his butt and get-r-done..


I think he is fast ...he just has the recorder in slow motion.


----------



## drywallninja (Apr 28, 2013)

Use this method if you run auto taping tools. And if you don't run with auto taping tools......well, buy some. If the ceilings are gettin textured, you should be able to get away with just taping the angles and running the 3" or 2.5" angle head over them. Then when you go to texture run the top angle of wall with a 5" or 6" knife and you should be good to go.


----------

